

Sticky tape generates X-rays (2008) - bootload
http://www.nature.com/news/2008/081022/full/news.2008.1185.html

======
ralfruns
Tribogenics ([http://tribogenics.com/](http://tribogenics.com/)) turned this
discovery in to an actual product. I think they moved from tape to using disks
that oscillate to connect and disconnect.
([http://singularityhub.com/2013/11/16/southern-california-
sta...](http://singularityhub.com/2013/11/16/southern-california-startup-
tribogenics-develops-smart-phone-sized-portable-x-ray-machines/))

~~~
ortusdux
It looks like they use a single band looped over a rod. It appears to be very
similar to a Van De Graaff generator.

[http://tribogenics.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Eli-
Paper-...](http://tribogenics.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Eli-Paper-.pdf)

------
snarfy
Applied Science tried to reproduce this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sRPUjcd2SA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sRPUjcd2SA)

~~~
efraim
Follow up [http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/2012/07/attempting-to-
make-x-...](http://benkrasnow.blogspot.com/2012/07/attempting-to-make-x-rays-
by-unrolling_09.html)

------
danbruc
You can see the same blue glow when you open envelopes and, as indicated in
the article, when you rub two sugar cubes against each other. No vacuum
chamber required.

~~~
conistonwater
According to the video, you need vacuum because in air the surfaces will
discharge before they are separated to the point where the potential large
enough to generate x-rays.

~~~
danbruc
I tried the glue on envelopes and I tried sugar cubes and have seen both of
them emit a faint blue glow. And I assure you I was not standing in a vacuum
chamber when I tried it. Just try it yourself in a dark room. It actually
doesn't have to be exceptionally dark, it's pretty visible.

And there are of course also videos showing the effect, here with duck tape
outside a vacuum chamber. [1]

[1]
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=54R6q2_-4Yo](https://youtube.com/watch?v=54R6q2_-4Yo)

~~~
conistonwater
I think they specifically meant x-rays, rather than blue light; the x-rays
would require more energy, so their explanation makes sense to me.

~~~
danbruc
You are right, if you are after x-rays specifically this might not work. But I
can't see x-rays so I am happy with some blue light.

